# CHICKEN DIABLO



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

I am so happy to see the Receipe Forum: Here is one of our favorite dishes,and soooo easy to make> CHICKEN DIABLO1/4 cup melted oleo or butter1/2 cup honey1/4 cup prepared mustard1 teas. curry powderMix the above ingredients in a bowl, dip chicken pieces into it, put chicken in shallow pan. Pour remaining sauce over chicken. Bake uncovered 350" oven for 1 hr. or until done. This amount is about enough for one chicken. I usually double the receipe as we like the sauce,over rice. And it is very good warmed up the next day. I serve it with rice.


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Great recipe, probably one that many of use can eat, despite the IBS. Question though - what kind of prepared mustard - Yellow, spicy brown, or dijon?Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

I use regular yellow mustard, but depending on your taste you could use any kind you want. I find that this is pretty easy on the stomach, and very tasty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Maro,I cooked this today and really enjoyed it. I have gotten so tired of chicken, but this is different. I love the curry taste.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

What could you substitute for the butter? I cannot have any dairy products. Is there some type of soy butter available or maybe some other substitution? Thanks.


----------

